# amino acids and bloating



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

has any one had bloating when takin amino acids when i start taking them a get gas and bloated maybe i am taking 2 meny wot do you think ?


----------



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

You shouldnt be getting any bloating or gas with aminos, and its highly unlickly your taking to many most amino tabs have 1g of protein per tab so unless your taking about 50 at a time it wont be that.

What make are they? If they are cheapo ones then its likely they are not peptide bonded and may have a very low amino acid profile, but still shouldnt give you any blotedness, aminos are just protein tabs, if you have problem digesting proteins ie, whey, casein, then it could be just a case of changing to a different type of protein


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or take some protease, Bromelain, or just some digestive enzymes.

You might be having a hard time breaking down that protein.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Agree with Ivandrago the tabs are most probably bonded with cellulose if they are low spec and this can cause bloating as the body cannot digest cellulose. Also because they are hard tabs they have a lower more difficult surface area to be digested over so this could cause you discomfort.

Amino Acid capsules should always be peptide bonded and/or capsules.


----------

